# 2007 Outback 21Rs For Sale In Virginia



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

***SOLD***


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Luck with the sale!!


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Interior picks please


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

bowhunter2819 said:


> Interior picks please


Hi Bowhunter...there is a link to pictures (includes interior pics) in the original posting.


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Price Reduced: $11,995


----------

